
Steganography and Steganalysis: Different Approaches [pdf] - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1111/1111.3758.pdf
======
rendx
"Steganography is the technique of hiding confidential information within any
media. Steganography is often confused with cryptography because the two are
similar in the way that they both are used to protect confidential
information. The difference between the two is in the appearance in the
processed output; the output of steganography operation is not apparently
visible but in cryptography the output is scrambled so that it can draw
attention. Steganlysis is process to detect of presence of steganography. In
this article we have tried to elucidate the different approaches towards
implementation of steganography using ‘multimedia’ file (text, static image,
audio and video) and Network IP datagram as cover. Also some methods of
steganalysis will be discussed."

